
USOC sends letter warning non-Olympic sponsor companies - uptown
http://espn.go.com/olympics/story/_/id/17120510/united-states-olympic-committee-battle-athletes-companies-sponsor-not-olympics
======
winterbe
First the Russia doping fiasco, now this. I guess it's time to boycott those
stupid money games...

------
thiagobbt
"This restriction includes the use of USOC's trademarks in hashtags such as
#Rio2016 or #TeamUSA."

Say what??

